# Scout template



## 14585

I can't seem to find a scout template I don't know if it's trademarked or no one has put one on there if there is no trademark can someone put one up please.


----------



## pult421

Draw one man. And dont sell it.. dasalll


----------



## treefork

There aren't any templates for the slingshots being sold by the vendors .


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Google "Slingshot template scout", click images, save the image you like, open in mspaint or whatever, go to print preview, adjust image until it is the size you want. Print image. Problem solved.


----------



## kupis

Tom Stevens said:


> I can't seem to find a scout template I don't know if it's trademarked or no one has put one on there if there is no trademark can someone put one up please.












Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

For something not available there sure a lot of Scout templates on Pinterest.


----------



## scouser

I would very much appreciate a Scorpion template too.  Tanks in advance


----------



## Jolly Roger

scouser said:


> I would very much appreciate a Scorpion template too.  Tanks in advance


Check out the templates here on the forum. Someone made the comment above that templates of vendor slingshots are not available. Pocket Predator Bill Hays has shared a whole bunch of templates here.


----------



## Alexnsk

I need it too.


----------

